# CKS Summer Swap and Sale August 13th, 2011



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

CKS Storewide Sale & Used Gear, Boat and Board Swap

CKS- Buena Vista
327 E main St
Buena Vista CO 81211
719 395 8653 x 2

CKS Location

Storewide Sale

Come to CKS and save big on all new kayaks, boards, gear and accessories (Excluding 2012 Jackson Kayaks). Everything will be on sale and older inventory will have blowout pricing. The savings are fantastic!

Friday 12- 7:00 pm

Saturday 9:00- 6:00 pm

Sunday 9:00 - 5:00 pm

Gear Swap and CKS Demo Boat and Board Sale
Saturday August 13th only. 9 am- 6 pm

CKS will also be hosting their annual gear swap on Saturday August 13th. CKS will be selling a large portion of their demo boats, boards, rafts, IK's and gear direct to the public. This is a first come first serve sale. 


Bring in your old gear and sell it in the swap and upgrade into some new gear. If your items sell, choose between a full (no commission, you get 100% of the sale) in store credit that never expires or cash back minus a 25% commission.

CKS will only be accepting the five essentials; boards, kayaks, paddles, pfds, helmets and sprayskirts.

If you don’t want to wait to see if your items sell? Then take advantage of our trade in program. You can trade in your gear for instant CKS credit to shop with over the weekend or save the credit for future purchases.

We will be accepting items for the swap starting 9:00 am Saturday. All unsold items must be picked up no later than 5:00 pm Saturday- No Exceptions

For further information on the weekend events email [email protected] or call 888-265-2925 x 1.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

So here is a list of boats and gear you can expect to see on sale in the used gear swap at CKS this Saturday. All at huge savings. 

Demos.......
Liquid Logic- Free Rides, Remix, Remix XP's

Jackson- Rocks Stars, Heros, Villains, Funs, Rogues

Wave Sport- Diesel, Fuse

Dagger- Mamba, Nomad

Pyranha- Burn, Varun, Molan, Ammo, Karnali

Aire- Tomcat Single and Tomcat Doubel

C4 ISUPS. Surftech Universals, Rapid Fires

Snap Dragon Skirts, Werner and AT Demo Paddles, Astral PFD's. And much, much more. 

Plus all other inventory will be on sale with gigantic discounts. 

See you all in Buena Vista on Saturday August 13th, 2011.


----------

